# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Headsets >  iBand+, EEG headband, Arenar B.V., Amsterdam, Netherlands

## Airicist

Website - ibandplus.com

youtube.com/@ibandplus9763

vimeo.com/ibandplus

facebook.com/myibandplus

twitter.com/ibandplus

Co-founder and Lead Electronics Engineer - Samir Raut

Co-founder and Software Engineer - Purva Raut

"iBand+: EEG headband that helps you Sleep and Dream!" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

iBand+: EEG headband that helps you Sleep and Dream!

Feb 4, 2020




> "Inception" in real life: iBand+ is a smart EEG brain-sensing headband that induces lucid dreams and improves sleep in a natural way with the audio-visual techniques.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The real life Inception: 245 pounds headband claims to control your DREAMS and 'fulfill any fantasy'"
iBand+ is a headband fitted with LED lights and linked to speakers
It tracks the user and plays audio-visual cues during the deep sleep phase
This makes the user realise they are dreaming, without waking up, allowing them to control the dream however they want 

by Shivali Best
October 6, 2016

----------

